# why ford owners have friends with chevys



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

to pull there sorry *NO CURSING* out









































i refused to pull the OBS out because after i tried twice it was getting too rutted up and i told him he would have to jack his truck up and try to move it over out of the ruts before i pulled him out. and he proceeded to call me a ***** multiple times for not wanting to snatch the **** out of his truck. so in my book you dont talk **** about the person who is trying to help you. btw i never met this kid before just helping out a fellow chevy owner so i thought.
few more pics
























btw if you dont have a sense of humor try not to make this into a brand bashing thread like the *NO CURSING* on high lifter did. the thread title is tongue and cheek. much like the same jokes between the king riders vs brute riders or popo


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

two words: *mud tires*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

2 More Words: TSL Boggers


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> 2 More Words: TSL Boggers


they should come standard on all vehicles. even the prius. seems i didnt edit myself enough. my bad


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i need some on my 4runner for sure !


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd if your 4runner is anything like mine it burn enough gas as it is. don't think i could afford to drive it with a set of TSL Boggers on it LOL

Hey rebelbowtie which truck is your? Did you try it?


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

mine is the green chevy. i did not try it. i figured i would get stuck. neither of those trucks were lifted so they didnt have much ground clearance. i have a lil more than either of them but i didnt feel like risking getting stuck then having to wait all day to get pulled out.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

> i didnt feel like risking getting stuck then having to wait all day to get pulled out.


I herd that.:yup:


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

it was a royal cluster well you know. none of these kids were very bright. after he was all rude about it, some of his buddies tried to pull him out. they got a busted windshield in the process and still didnt get him out. i just left before someone got seriously hurt.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> phreebsd if your 4runner is anything like mine it burn enough gas as it is.


mine does burn a lot of gas.. what year is yours? ive had mine now for 8 years. it's a 98 and have put about 75000 miles on it in that amount of time.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> mine does burn a lot of gas.. what year is yours? ive had mine now for 8 years. it's a 98 and have put about 75000 miles on it in that amount of time.


Its a 2000 model. Has the V6 in it. When i got it i was thinking"this is a Toyota!! It ain't gonna burn no gas" Boy was i wrong. Other then i have no complaints. Been a good vehicle. Its got around 85000 on it now.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

sookiesmacker said:


> "If you're gonna be stupid, you had better be tough"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know many that live by that rule of thumb.:wall:


----------

